# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  mtDna only interests me

## Linda Raymond

Hello, brand new member and first post. I wanted to see if anyone else felt the same as me. Since I am female and can only pass on my mtDna, I really am only curious in pursuing the history of my mt haplogroup(currently H1c but waiting on full mtdna results). I really am not interested in my father's Y haplogroup. I do not even know what it is at this time. Does anyone else feel this way or can anyone give me good reason to have an interest in finding out my paternal Y?

----------


## Angela

I see absolutely no sense in only being interested in one uniparental marker or even in both unilateral markers. Most of what makes you YOU is on your autosomes and that came from the autosomes of both your female and male ancestors.

----------


## IronSide

Uniparental markers tell history, history that is specific to you, autosomes tell the history of entire ethnicities.

Both are interesting, what makes you you is a mixture of genes and experiences that shape you, not genes only.

----------


## bicicleur

still you could check the Y-DNA of your father or your brother
the only advantage of mtDNA is that there is plenty anciant DNA of it
the main disadvantage is that there are is no reliable TMRCA's in its pedigree
furthermore Y-DNA follows a more straight line, while mtDNA is much more complicated, probably because most societies were patrilocal

----------


## AdeoF

But that's like only 2% of your DNA, but yes it's interesting. You should look at other information such as Autosomal to be honest. But Y-Dna is also useful to tell about your main ancestors

----------


## Jovialis

> I wanted to see if anyone else felt the same as me.


I'd think you'd be in the extreme minority. Most people that do DNA testing want to know as much as they can about their genealogy, not just a small fraction of it.

You should read this:
http://www.unz.com/gnxp/please-ignor...l-haplogroups/

----------


## Linda Raymond

Thank you, it may be that my maternal side is a bit more of a mystery to me.

----------


## kbwilliams

Since I have no idea who my father was and no access to any brother's DNA, I understand what you are saying. It does seem that more YDna is reported. I can't find much about my r1a mtDNA

----------


## Leo7

Hello I am from Tuscany (Italy) and my mtdna is R1a. My relatives are tuscany

----------


## Pax Augusta

> Hello I am from Tuscany (Italy) and my mtdna is R1a. My relatives are tuscany


quite rare. a couple of threads on mtDNA R1a

a Dutch

https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...A-R-haplogroup


an American of British stock

https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...l-Virginia-How

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

mtDNA is a lot less "useful" than Y DNA for various reasons - nobody can truly do anything productive with it and have near certainty in their conclusions. The same is not true about Y DNA, which undergoes defining mutations more often, and is more useful at tracking migrations as males would often do so without their native women.

Besides, haplogroups are pretty much just a point of interest for the individual and dictate very little (though not nothing) about what makes you you. As Angela said, autosomal DNA is much more interesting for that.

----------

